# Need some advice



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

TTC for 18 months. I'm 37 and hubbie is 51.

So I've done 3 months of clomid with no success so far. I'm not on it at the moment, because the doctor I'm seeing couldn't get me tablets in time. Tbh, I'm enjoying the break cos the side effects were horrid.

My next appointment was booked for 14th September, but I have also booked an appointment at the Zita West (private) clinic for a few days later. I wanted to wait to see what my next step on NHS would be before going private. Although, I haven't been officially told, I doubt I will get NHS IVF. My husband has 3 children and they live with us! (They still have a mum, they just choose to be with us)

Anyway, hospital yet again, have just sent letter to say appointment moved to 10th October (I probably can't make this) Phoned up, next appointment not till December.

I really really can't afford IVF on private, but want to discuss anyway. I really wanted to wait until my next NHS appointment, but don't know whether I can wait that long.

Would you go ahead and keep the private September appointment? It will cost 200 - 280 pounds? Or should I just keep waiting?


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a difficult question for someone else to answer for you mandymoo12   . 
My view would be that it depends on your financial position - if you can afford to keep the private consultation I think I would be tempted to, so that you can discuss your options. I'm sorry but I agree with you that you'd be unlikely to qualify for NHS IVF treatment, but is that something you could maybe discuss with your GP while you are waiting for your consultant appointment?
The private appointment may give you some other options to consider, other than IVF - which you may or may not be able to pursue on the NHS...

Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

thanks for that

I am going to at least go to the ZW consultation. I need to try an obtain all our results over the last few months. Scan, tubes, sperm, bloods etc.. This is proving to be a little tricky! 
I will still get clomid and start using on my next round.
I have a prescription for 3 more months. It is so unfair that because hubbie has kids we can't get  NHS. The other thing is, aren't you supposed to ttc for 3 years? How would they know?


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi ladies

I wonder if looking at the FF page on the Zita West Clinic may allow you to see/ask others for their experiences http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287905.940

Regards, Kiz xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi  Sorry to get back so late. I live in Herfordshire, but work in London. I don't have PCOS. Nothing has been diagnosed apart from my ovulation is really late into my cycle. I have a short cycle, but think it is called a short luteal phase.
I haven't tried tamoxifen. Just taken my first tablet of clomid for cycle 4! Loved my break I have to say, although it was short lived as my AF came on day 22!!!  
x


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Kizzi. Looking at it now. x


----------

